# question about E-Myth Contractor book



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

I've heard from others here and even in real life about this book

From what I understand, this book is about developing systems to put into place in order to expand a company.

That's great - im interested. I'm currently in a position where I want/need to either grow or find something else to do with my life.


So, im interested in reading the book. BUT - I am already convinced of the importance of growing, building, hiring employees, etc. 

and ive got a feeling that the message of the book itself is to REALIZE that importance. So I don't want a pleasure read here - if that's the message.

So I don't want to waste time reading (or buying) it if that is the message.



The question is - will the book benefit me if I already realize the necessity to expand/grow and but need a plan for doing so??


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It's just a book. Not a million dollar expense. Buy it, read it, and if you only get one little gem out of it, it will be worth it. Knowledge never killed anyone.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

20bucks if you can't spend it get a job....
& please buy a real rotary hammer......


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

It's a small book, you can read it in it's entirety on a Saturday afternoon. It really is a must read for contractors. I also recommend "Markup & Profit: A Contractor's Guide" by Michael C Stone.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

The book is like 10 bucks. Just buy it. Its a easy read!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

It couldn't hurt
It might help
If you are on that road, then worse case, it'll support your ideas
Best case, it'll give you ideas you didn't think of

The contractor version is only 100 pages, big print, and only 13 bucks
Any chapter that takes longer than a dump to read is divided into sections
...now there's a guy who knows his target customer


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

alright, im gonna buy ... mainly out of curiosity


ill report one day with findings:laughing:


----------



## Mr. Corporate (Aug 15, 2007)

Buy the full E-Myth book as well.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

welp i just bought it

just the reg version - not the contractor one (didn't have it)

actually, i was gonna wait till later this weekend to start reading it - im hooked on page 18:laughing:


----------



## crb555 (Jun 14, 2007)

"Managing a Construction Firm on just 24 hours a day" by Matt Stevens is an excellent book.

Matt is a great speaker...very knowledgeable about the industry...we hired him last year to lead a management retreat. W all went to Callaway Gardens, where we ate good, played 54 holes of golf on a truly excellent course, and did about 5 3 hr sessions with Matt, discussing company operations and developing a 5 year plan for the company. We got a lot from it, so much so that the owner has hired him again for this years October retreat. 

Crb


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

I knew about the E-myth books prior to learning about the contractor version, so I instantly bought the contractor one. The contractor version is cool because it uses terminology and examples from the construction industry. I highly recommend it. get it from Amazon ($10.95) if you can't find it locally. 

OK, so here is the big question. I firmly believe in systemized business. It's easy to do with hamburgers (i.e. McDonalds)... but how in the world do you do that with a remodeling business where things are different every day?

I'm sure things like estimating can be done the same way every time, but what about operations and employees and day-to-day activities????


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i just got to the hamburgers part

ironically - im having hamburgers for dinner tonight:laughing:

either way - PLEASE NO SPOILERS:laughing:


----------



## marc (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, there are a lot of things in the construction field that can be systemized. Installing windows can be done the same way every time. Setting up a job site can be done the same way every time. The phone can be answered the same way, leads can be taken the same way, sales can be done the same way, communications to customers after a sale can be done the same way. It's all about running more efficiently and being able to train it to any one. I understand that you need skilled craftsmen to do some jobs but set up and clean up can be trained the same way to anyone. It takes some thought but a lot of the things that we do can be systemized.


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey thanks Marc... I never thought about it that way. I've been thinking about systematizing the actual work. (demo, plumbing, installations, etc.)

I used to work in film production which is very similar to contracting in methodology, everyone is a sub of some kind. You're reminding me of how systematized the company was. Everything was recorded, filed, saved, done at certain times for certain reasons. Our production coordinator was a Nazi about structure and procedures.

you made good points. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

just finished it.... read half yesterday ... just finished it

the book is amazing - i am not going to do it injustice by my own ramblings and perspectives

i will say - if any of you are spinning wheels in the mud even before you get out of bed - 

buy this book and read it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm in the process of reading "Defensive Estimating". Has anyone read this? It's turning out to be a really comprehensive book for contractors.


----------



## DavidNTX (May 6, 2007)

fathersonfab said:


> I'm sure things like estimating can be done the same way every time, but what about operations and employees and day-to-day activities????


 
The only way estimating can be done the same way every time is if you are bidding the same job every time.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> just finished it.... read half yesterday ... just finished it
> 
> the book is amazing - i am not going to do it injustice by my own ramblings and perspectives
> 
> ...


*Bookstore right down the street, I'm there.*


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

fathersonfab said:


> I firmly believe in systemized business. It's easy to do with hamburgers (i.e. McDonalds)... but how in the world do you do that with a remodeling business where things are different every day?


It's tough
It's not easily applicable to many trades that's for sure
But nearly everything can be broken down into systems
It's just that most of us take a look at what's going on, and go right to the solution

Really what we are doing (very quickly) is going through a system and discarding what is not applicable

Its just after a while, you know right were to go

Think of training someone your though process, rather than your solution

It's not easy

Did you do those flow-charts in school? If X, then Y?

Mmmm...burgers.....


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i think you guys are dwelling/focusing on the whole systems thing

the book has a much much more deeper message than a "how-to-_______"


i honestly have not read anything that hit home as much as this book did


----------

